# Totally confused by the new LR Mobile...



## Photocatseyes (Jan 13, 2016)

I have used LR since the beta versions, what was it, 12 years ago, and have never looked back. I have a mac, ipad and iphone. So I do use Mobile also. The problem with my iPhone6+s is that all of a sudden I can't get my photo's in Lightroom anymore from my phone. I used to hook up phone to desktop. I saw my phone as source, and I could import the pics into my normal import routine to an external drive hooked up to my computer. (Drobo). 
I knew what I was doing, no problems, and I had a reversed workflow from desktop to ipad and iphone, which I did with collections. 
My LRmobile on iPhone now shows me Lightroom photo's 3153 pics, other collections (161 and 471 pics), and I have a third collection that auto adds photographs I take with my iphone (464 pics). 
Either my single braincell must have been heavily damaged but I can not for the life of me figure this out... I can then on the bottom add pics from camera roll , but should not have to do that as I have auto add enabled in my third collection called iphone. 
I have looked at Julianne Kost her video's 20.000 times but do NOT find how to find my iphone auto add folder back in my LR on desktop. 
To make it complete, I have had an adobe guy remote control my computer for two hours this afternoon, and he or she tossed something, so at this point I can't even open Lightroom anymore on desktop. I had called for a chat session to solve those problems of not seeing where the pics went and how to proceed to manually import like I used to do for the last ten years. 
I am more than miffed that LR and LRMobile are adapted but do not give out an extensive manual of the changes and how to continue to work. I can at this point also not cash out 35 dollar for the e-book that is available on this site... I did get the Mobile book though. 
Recap my questions: which photo's are in the Lightroom Photo's on top level in LR Mobile? 
How to get photo's from my iphone to my LR desktop onto my external harddrive where I store all my photograhps... (On a drobo). The auto add iphone collection does NOT sync automatically to my desktop as it should...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Photocatseyes, welcome to the forum!

Look in the Folders panel and you should see a volume (like a drive) called something like iPhone or Other Mobile Device.  You should find the phone's photos in there.  They should appear there automatically, if they've been uploaded from your phone using LR Mobile.  (You'll find that on page 69 of the mobile eBook, in the Back on the Desktop section).

You asked: which photo's are in the Lightroom Photo's on top level in LR Mobile?  - that's all of the photos included in Sync, whether they were added on the desktop or auto-imported from mobile.

But before you can do that, you need to be able to open the catalog of course.  Were you still able to access it when the Adobe guy was controlling your computer?  Any idea what he or she tossed?


----------



## Photocatseyes (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you so much Victoria. I bought your little ebook and found my answers in there. Sorry for the late delay. I have been able to get LR and CC back up and running. And got a call back from Adobe to fix my issues. I now see my phone in Lightroom and syncing is going smoothly now. I just had to wrap my head around the syncing concept between LRmobile and LRdesktop. I will buy your big LR book also, as it seems that I will find the answers to my many questions in there also. 
At this moment in time I only have one question left: Photos taken with iphone now automatically sync up to a collection PhoneCameraroll in LR Mobile. Can I delete the real photo's in my IOScamera roll once they have been synced to Phonecameraroll collection in Mobile, or do I need to wait till I have them in LR desktop. Which I currently manually ad to in a folder called PhoneCameraroll in my folder structure in LRDesktop... Sigh... Guess I am one of those people having trouble with the cloud concept in itself. But it's starting to down on me now thanks to your e-book! You are my new guru... Thanks so much!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 15, 2016)

No problem Photocatseyes, I'm glad you found the answers!

> Can I delete the real photo's in my IOScamera roll once they have been synced to Phonecameraroll collection in Mobile, or do I need to wait till I have them in LR desktop.

Yes, once they've made it to LR's cloud, you should be safe to delete them from the phone camera roll.  Personally I tend to leave them there just until they're back on the desktop too, but that's definitely a belt-and-braces backup.


----------

